# where is springtime



## jamesngalveston (Mar 3, 2014)

winter sucks....garden tilled,fence up,water lines ran, seeds ready to go, pepper and tomato sets are ready, blackberries are blooming, and....
its 32 here today with a 15 mph wind, and a windchill of 23.....sucks.
I know all you folks up north are having a tough winter, but its not suppose to be this cold on the gulf coast at all.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 3, 2014)

I feel ya james, 

The folks in south jersey got 5 inches of snow (or so the news said).


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 3, 2014)

16 degrees and snowing like crazy here!! It was close to 60 yesterday. Today, we'll have 8+ inches of snow before it's all over.


----------



## jpike01 (Mar 3, 2014)

75 degrees yesterday, peach trees in the yard started blooming, freeze watch tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Elmer (Mar 3, 2014)

Currently 10 degrees at 11 am. Expecting a high of 25.
might reach a high of 40 this weekend.
Spring better get here soon. I am due to start golfing in a month.
We wont play in the snow, but do in the cold!

Not looking forward to golfing in the cold!


----------



## BernardSmith (Mar 3, 2014)

Elmer said:


> Currently 10 degrees at 11 am. Expecting a high of 25.
> might reach a high of 40 this weekend.
> Spring better get here soon. I am due to start golfing in a month.
> We wont play in the snow, but do in the cold!
> ...



Elmer, They are talking about minus 20 (or lower) tonight in the Adirondacks. Spring is not even a twinkle in anyone's eye at this point.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Mar 3, 2014)

elmer and bernard, is that normal for the first week of march.....our water temps should be in the 60s, and there not even close.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 3, 2014)

I am on the northeast side of the Adirondacks. It was 0 here this AM, 5 right now. Expecting a low of about -10F here and like Bernard says around -20 in the colder areas like Saranac Lake and Lake Placid. The wind is over 10 mph. It is supposed to maybe hid 32 by the end of the week for a high! Quit yer bi+ching James LOL.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 3, 2014)

Holy Cow! The low tonight here is supposed to be -6F! That is unheard of in these parts for March. Hmmm. Gotta go find out what the record low is...


----------



## pjd (Mar 3, 2014)

Wow guys, Now I remember why I moved to South Florida! 78 Degrees, 40 percent humidity Nice breeze not a cloud in the sky! I love winter!


----------



## Arne (Mar 4, 2014)

pjd said:


> Wow guys, Now I remember why I moved to South Florida! 78 Degrees, 40 percent humidity Nice breeze not a cloud in the sky! I love winter!


 
Rub it in, rub it in. Arne.


----------



## jpike01 (Apr 1, 2014)

Spring has sprung! Right now it is 80 degrees!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## JohnT (Apr 2, 2014)

Well that might be in Georgia, but there was frost last night in jersey.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 2, 2014)

With any luck as the temperature is creeping up to the 40's we will have a few patches of bare ground here and there soon. The extra 7 inches of snow over the weekend didn't help. Only about 15 inches deep now!


----------



## Elmer (Apr 2, 2014)

50 degrees here.
I swapped out my non winter coat (I refused to wear a winter coat this year, I refused to recognize the winter, opting to wear a simple zipper up sweater with a fleece over it) for my spring coat!

Snow has melted, now I am left with a yard of dead grass and dog poop!


----------



## calvin (Apr 2, 2014)

Here in mn we are expected to get up to a foot of snow this Thursday/Friday 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## beggarsu (Apr 2, 2014)

Spring is not here on the Canadian Prairies- it snowed last night.

It was supposed to start melting today but it snowed and the driveway and streets have disappeared.
And it's still in the minus - not like advertised.

snow snow snow.

winter winter go away 
come back another centur-ay.


----------



## jpike01 (Apr 2, 2014)

81 today. I don't mind seeing some warmer weather but I am not quite ready for summer. It's supposed to come back down to spring like temps next week. I hope so!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## joeswine (Apr 2, 2014)

*Spring ?????????*

SOMETHING IN THE WEATHER PATTERN IS CHANGING ;MY FINGERS ARE STARTING TO UNCURL...AND I CAN FEEL MY TOES..


----------



## jpike01 (Apr 2, 2014)

You folks up north must have a serious case of cabin fever by now!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## grapeman (Apr 2, 2014)

jpike01 said:


> You folks up north must have a serious case of cabin fever by now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya wanna know how we feel with all the snow and cold?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 2, 2014)

I agree with Rich, kinda feel like....


----------



## jpike01 (Apr 2, 2014)

Yep! Y'all's got it!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## beggarsu (Apr 2, 2014)

jpike01 said:


> 81 today. I don't mind seeing some warmer weather but I am not quite ready for summer. It's supposed to come back down to spring like temps next week. I hope so!



Quit hogging all that warm air - send some up here to the prairies.


----------



## jpike01 (Apr 3, 2014)

Warm air is on the way. You will know it when you see it. It will be YELLOW!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## JohnT (Apr 7, 2014)

Why do you think we have large families up here???


----------



## jpike01 (Apr 7, 2014)

No sun today but no snow either. The brown is gone and the green is back!

Just rubbing it in a bit. Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## jswordy (Apr 7, 2014)

Yep, the green is back here, too. As I tell my Northern relatives, springtime is on its way toward you. For the past week, driving just 25 miles north or south of my farm made a huge difference in the landscape. I've mowed my yard once already and a good rain last night will really get things going now. Spent all day Sunday getting the garden tractor ready for another mowing season.


----------



## Jericurl (Apr 7, 2014)

My kitchen is full of pepper and tomato plants.
It's hitting the 60s/70s here, but nights are still getting down to 40s.

I'm ready to get all these plants out and get back to making more wine!


----------



## JohnT (Apr 8, 2014)

DEAR MODERATORS.... 

at times like this, we northerners really do need an "unlike" button!


----------



## calvin (Apr 17, 2014)

It was nice enough to take the boat out last week


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 17, 2014)

That's just painful to look at...


----------



## calvin (Apr 17, 2014)

About a foot yesterday 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 17, 2014)

Oooof, that hurts. We missed that by a hundred and fifty miles, thank God.


----------



## cmason1957 (Apr 17, 2014)

Spring is getting here. I had to drag out the dreaded tool of summer, aka lawn mower, yesterday. I even almost worked up a sweat out there mowing. 

And I had to do it. SWMBO threatened me.


----------



## jpike01 (Apr 17, 2014)

But still better than snow!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 17, 2014)

I remember the first spring that I lived in that neck of the woods. I moaned "What the hell is THAT? It's everywhere!" The natives were like "It's pine pollen..... IDIOT!"


----------



## beggarsu (Apr 18, 2014)

calvin said:


> View attachment 15175
> 
> 
> About a foot yesterday
> ...




Not much different in Alberta And *no*, that's not normal. 
_
Oh, no! , snow! Say it ain't so.
_
Good thing I made up all this wine last year.


----------



## beggarsu (May 4, 2014)

April Showers bring May *Snows!*


----------



## calvin (May 4, 2014)

beggarsu said:


> April Showers bring May *Snows!*



May snow?? I hope not. It's finally nice out today. My fruit trees are starting to bud


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Runningwolf (May 4, 2014)

I had the last three days off and it rained everyday. I am trying to get dormant spray on my fruit trees and it has to be above freezing for 24 hours to do so. Well we finally achieved that a few weeks ago but it has either been raining or too windy every day I've tried.


----------



## beggarsu (May 4, 2014)

calvin said:


> May snow?? I hope not. It's finally nice out today. My fruit trees are starting to bud
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making




Yes and it didn't go away like last Monday - it is still there right now.


----------



## LoneStarLori (May 4, 2014)

Damn I'm feeling a _little_ guilty. I will start to have ripe tomatoes in 2 weeks.


----------



## calvin (May 4, 2014)

LoneStarLori said:


> Damn I'm feeling a _little_ guilty. I will start to have ripe tomatoes in 2 weeks.



We bring our tomato plants in every night so they don't freeze 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Julie (May 5, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> I had the last three days off and it rained everyday. I am trying to get dormant spray on my fruit trees and it has to be above freezing for 24 hours to do so. Well we finally achieved that a few weeks ago but it has either been raining or too windy every day I've tried.



I hear ya about the rain, I have been trying to get to my front flower bed but the only days it is nice are the days I'm working! Right now I am sooo hoping no more frost. My cherry threes are blooming and the apples are starting to bloom. The last two years, we have had a late frost that knocked out my cherries and half of my apples and my grapes.


----------



## ibglowin (May 5, 2014)

We were quite cool all last week with ridiculous winds, some snow up in the mountains. We had forecast for freezing on Wed and Thu and I brought all my tomato plants, house plants in and put some *BIG* beach towels on the grape vines that started to bud but no freeze. Friday I didn't cover anything up but at 2:30AM the freeze alarm in the bedroom window went off (set for 34 degrees) Had to get up and bring every thing in I could and cover the vines with the towels. It got down to 28 and the towels seemed to work. Saturday and Sunday were Chamber of Commerce type weather. We actually had our first Patio dinner of the Spring on Saturday. No wind, warm temps. perfect evening. Yesterday it got up to 80 degrees! Wind came back but it was so warm by the afternoon I had to turn on the AC unit in the Winery. It was up to 68 already. AC unit pulled it down to 63 degrees in short order. I stuck a digital thermometer in the unit to see how cold the air was coming out of it. 34 degrees!


----------



## Jericurl (May 6, 2014)

Supposed to be over 100 today. Again.


WHERE IS SPRINGTIME?


----------



## calvin (May 6, 2014)

Jericurl said:


> Supposed to be over 100 today. Again.
> 
> 
> WHERE IS SPRINGTIME?



I feel for you. It was 65 and sunny yesterday. Too hot for me.


----------



## fabrictodyefor (May 6, 2014)

We don't have enough pine trees out here in the prairie for pine pollen, but "they" are calling for snow on Thursday.


----------



## peaches9324 (May 6, 2014)

LoneStarLori said:


> Damn I'm feeling a _little_ guilty. I will start to have ripe tomatoes in 2 weeks.


 
yea well I'm not jealous  I can do with out the humidity that you get along with that warm weather!


----------



## beggarsu (May 6, 2014)

Jericurl said:


> Supposed to be over 100 today. Again.
> 
> 
> WHERE IS SPRINGTIME?



It's only 3 C now with wet flurries this afternoon forecast.
*WHERE IS SPRINGTIME?*


----------



## jpike01 (May 6, 2014)

Spring? It's already summer!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## cmason1957 (May 6, 2014)

It must be springtime in Missouri, my golden retriever found his first bunny nest in the yard. He just picks them and then brings them to me, very proud of himself. They love my bushes and hostas, so I am not terribly upset with him, I suppose it is the circle of life and all that.


----------



## ibglowin (May 6, 2014)

cmason1957 said:


> It must be springtime in Missouri, my golden retriever found his first bunny nest in the yard. He just picks them and then brings them to me, very proud of himself. They love my bushes and hostas, so I am not terribly upset with him, I suppose it is the circle of life and all that.



No!    

That is definitely NOT the circle of life!

Maybe the circle of death……..


----------



## calvin (May 6, 2014)

Obviously the rabbits decided to raise there young in the wrong yard. My dog caught a rabbit last year and we ate it for dinner


----------



## fabrictodyefor (May 12, 2014)

It snowed again last night and it is showing 32 INSIDE my green house. I've never put heat in there, it is usually fine by this time of year. I am not looking forward to walking out there later to find out what is still alive! WHERE IS SPRING


----------



## calvin (May 27, 2014)

I found it. Spring officially reached central Minnesota


----------



## Jericurl (Jun 1, 2014)

Where in the world has James been?


----------



## Thig (Jun 1, 2014)

I think he left the forum.


----------



## calvin (Jun 1, 2014)

Jericurl said:


> Where in the world has James been?



Rumor has it he lost his wmt privileges. I saw some posts of his on another wine making forum.


----------



## Jericurl (Jun 1, 2014)

I completely missed the banned under his name.
Sorry, carry on.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 1, 2014)

He was banned. I have his email if you want to contact him.


----------

